# I wanna go back to work!



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I swear I need to go get a job so I can take a break! 

How on earth did I ever manage to work 12+/- hours a day AND do everything on the farm? ound:

Weather permitting I need to install an exterior door tomorrow and till up the garden.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

I can relate! Been wondering the same thing myself!. I would be gone two or three weeks ans still get it done. And i live alone.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh sure, discovering one of the reasons - of the many - that create or hasten the demise of retirees...... self-employment :sob:
I've found in that time of my life when I was working I "did" things around here to get things "done" (quick and fast). :goodjob: 
But now being I'm at a point with all this "free" :stars: retirement time on my hands everything, no matter how small or large, becomes a major project. :sob: only cause I want it done right not just done! 
And it's done without scheduled coffee breaks, lunches, overtime, stopping after work for a ____, nor weekends! :hand: 
Gish, anybody know what day it is????? eep:ound::hysterical::drum:

Sorry but other than "jobs" around here I'm set - least I know that it's coffee time - cup's empty...:rock:


----------



## yikes (Jan 23, 2011)

The title of this thread scared me. I have never had that thought.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

LOL Micheal. Yep, I was mostly self employed when I worked for money. There's something about being a driven over achieving perfectionist with a dab of OCD thrown in that isn't conducive to working for other folks ound:

This is probably the same reason that I don't seem to have enough hours in the day. Now I am doing things for myself with no deadline to meet. It must be PERFECTLY! Tis a cruel joke of the world that rarely do things turn out that way.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

After a major health scare and having to sell the farm in 1992, being told I would never work again we simplified our lives to the point we could hire the heavy things done. I slowly regained my health to the point I could work again and after 16 years I was forced to take early retirement. I enjoyed the little projects over the years around the properties, building cabins was easy work and very mentally stimulating and enjoyable. Now at this point in my life the challenge is all physical. No stress, just slow. I take my time and know it is how it will always be. I have plenty of time to enjoy what I do get done and take the time to enjoy the world around me....James


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Most people say that when they retire.  
But I can tell you that I never spent much time on the internet til I retired. That is a time consuming chore for sure............


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

jwal10 said:


> No stress, just slow. I take my time and know it is how it will always be. I have plenty of time to enjoy what I do get done and take the time to enjoy the world around me....James


I'm envious. I guess I'm wound too tightly. I've always channeled that into business when I worked. Currently I'm channeling it into my garden and house. If I'm not careful I'll end up with a commercial organic veggie business! ound:


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I can tell ya how to do it.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Big Dave said:


> I can tell ya how to do it.


Oh no you don't!!! I absolutely do not need an enabler


----------

